# good discharge tray/ cell equalizer



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

What the title says. Whats a good one that wont break the bank? I've been looking at the integy ones, but have no idea at all. Most people at the track are using the Novak smart tray, but between spare TC3 a-arms and race sign-up fees, I dont have that kinda cash. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I've been using the Indi 30A....

Easiest discharger, I've ever used!

Duratrax has an identical one, but only does 20A.
But, is cheaper!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

The tray that Tre's shows is great for stock or 19 turn racing. For Mod I would suggest the Novak tray to discharge without hurting run time.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If you plan to deadshort your packs, which is commonly used in stock and 19T racing then use a 20amp or 30amp tray to take the cells down to 0 volts for Deadshorting. Both will work obviously the 30 amp takes less time to drop to 0 volts. The 20 amps I have found take about an hour to fully get to 0.00v. The 30 amp is about half hour to 45 minutes.

If you just plan on dropping your packs 0.90 per cell then the Novak smart tray is what you want. It only discharges at 2.7 amps so not very good for Deadshorting packs.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I use the one made by Rayspeed part#RS-16, click on the link and scroll down.
http://www.yokomousa.com/newproducts/rayspeed/rayspeed001.html


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I think the best one is the integy .I have two and thy discharge at 30 amps


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

The duratrax one says (at least on tower) that it can only discharge unassembled cells. This is not true, correct?

(comments section)
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHMR5&P=7


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

yes it can, as can most all dischargers that do individual cells...


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Smojoe- You are correct. What they are trying to say is it won't do stick packs. The Integy is cheaper.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

gezer2u said:


> The Integy is cheaper.


 Where? I have only seen the Indi 30a for ~$60. DTX one is $45


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Murdock R/C has the 30A integy tray for $49.99.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Plus, Rob is a much nicer person than lady on the phone tower... 
Not to sure about better looking though!!!!

Sorry Rob, they served it up, I had knock it out..


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

*Absolute Zero*

how are the trinity absolute zero discharge boards?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

smoothie said:


> how are the trinity absolute zero discharge boards?


this is more like the novak
2 amp discharge rate
But I think it takes them down to 0 volts which makes no sense to me.

so not sure which type of pack that would be good for.


----------

